# SoCal: Lowrider Bicycle show - Classics Welcome



## lobsterboyx (Aug 3, 2012)

My friend is putting on a lowrider bike show at a bike shop in Lomita Ca. He has encouraged me to have as many classics show up as possible. Hope to see you there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds cool. Hoping I'll have my ranfla ready to cruise over with my ruca. East Los Locos carnal


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 11, 2012)

bring it out mike!


----------

